# Homemade Brass Zebralight SC52 PD--my first complete flashlight build



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 21, 2013)

Recently I saw pictures of a JHanko titanium gunner grip EX11.2 that blew me away.. I emailed the source where they were being sold and found I was a bit shy of being able to aquire it. In the days to follow I couldn't stop looking at the pictures and thinking about how cool that grip must feel. So I have to thank Jeff for helping to motivate me to make my own PD gunner grip light. However, my machining skills are crap compared to the masterpieces he makes. Gotta start somewhere...

About two weeks ago I chucked up my Zebralight SC52 in the mill vise and started removing material away from the light to access the driver. Considering they use press in rings to secure the bezel and switch, I figured this was the only way to preserve the components I was after without ruining them. The driver/emitter board/ window/ retaining ring/ reflector were all successfully removed to be reused. The Zebralight UI is one of my favorites.
The SC52 uses a small momentary switch to turn on/off and switch levels/program. I planned on using a PD style switch in place of the side switch. Admittedly the side switch seems a little difficult for my first build and I didn't want to risk screwing it up.


I had zero plans when I started this. I simply wanted a PD based light with the gunner grip and a zebralight UI...so I started cutting metal.
Brass seemed like a good place to start since bare aluminum just seems kinda..blah..compared to brass, titanium, copper..
Brass would be nice to my cutters/end mills and not cost me too much if I mess up other than a hard lesson.
Well I did learn a few lessons along the way but, all in all I'm happy with the way it turned out for my first complete build.














My milling machine isn't great but it's better than no mill at all.
















Milling the 8 X trit slots took longer than the gunner grip.
You can also see where the last 3 rows of gunner grip were not completed. This is a perfect example of why proper set-up is so important. 
I had to remove the tailstock, loosen the rotary table chuck, pull out more stock while trying to keep it perfectly centered(blue marks on the chuck and flashlight body) and then dial it all back in.






Zebralight SC52 LED/Driver




































I still need to finish the tail end. I like it but it's missing something..







I miss joining in on CPF and hope to do so more now that I have a reliable working computer.
Anyway, hope you enjoyed the pics.

Added: EX10 Host with partial "Hexapod Grip" on the head..:devil:









...


----------



## nightshade (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful work!


----------



## Norm (Nov 21, 2013)

Great work, :sick2:

Norm


----------



## gunga (Nov 21, 2013)

That is so cool. Someday I need to learn to make my own lights!


----------



## RTR882 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well done! Bravo!


----------



## d.weglarz13 (Nov 21, 2013)

that is just plain awesome!
dave


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind remarks guys! :wave:


----------



## PCC (Nov 21, 2013)

​Very nice!


----------



## antoninodattola (Nov 21, 2013)

WOOOWWW


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow this is the most awesome thing I've seen here at cpf!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Nov 22, 2013)

The BIG MAN of Modification...the genius behind the LS20.1 (perhaps the greatest modded McGizmo light in the universe).

I love your work. I think you are one of the greatest tinkerers around.

Thanks for souping up the LS20.1 to a new level of function. The moonlight is now a perfect 'luna', and the lowest 'sol' level reaches nicely just beyond the moonlight. I still can't get over how punchy floody the reflector beam pattern is...nor how useful...and bright on high!! I guess I forgot about that!!

obi


----------



## Icarus (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful! :goodjob:


----------



## funkychateau (Nov 22, 2013)

Defabricata, what is meant by "PD-based" light?


----------



## Mattaus (Nov 22, 2013)

This is awesome. I've never seen a grip like this. Really nice 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 22, 2013)

Simply stunning.


----------



## derfyled (Nov 22, 2013)

DaFab, I would like to comment this light but I first need to wipe the drool on my floor....


What a nice piece, based on one of my all time favourite light, what else can I say than ''amazing'' ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (Nov 22, 2013)

PD lights use an internal battery tube that functions as a switch contact. Probably need a diagram.

What he has accomplished...pimpness.

obi


----------



## ICUDoc (Nov 23, 2013)

Great job! Thanks mate- love the pics and the story. I particularly like the attitude: I know what I want, let's start cutting metal!!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!:thumbsup: Obi, I'm glad to hear it made it back safely and you like it.  It took a while to respond here since I was busy freezing my a$$ off in the garage. It's 25 degrees out there but, when motivation hits I try to take advantage. Here's a new host for a nitecore EX10 the I picked up in the marketplace earlier this week. It's still far from done but when I get further along I'll add some more pics here.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 23, 2013)

nightshade said:


> Thanks for sharing! Beautiful work!



I concur! :twothumbs


----------



## Rexlion (Nov 23, 2013)

Incredible detail work! Those look really great.

PD= Piston Drive, as on the D10 and EX10 from Nitecore, etc. Instead of a clicky switch, a press of the piston makes contact to turn the light on or off. Very smooth and silent.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow simply beautiful!


----------



## cubebike (Nov 25, 2013)

Incredible detail work!
Gunner grip pattern really look very attractive


----------



## jonwkng (Nov 25, 2013)

*plonk* (Sound of my jaw hitting the floor)

Nice work! :thumbsup:Thanks for sharing the pictures of the milling process!


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 25, 2013)

Inspirational work DaFABRICATA. :thumbsup:

-Mayo


----------



## liveris flashlights (Nov 26, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic work, keep on...


----------



## DrafterDan (Nov 27, 2013)

Obviously your mill works fine. It's more the determination of the operator! To quote Gaff (Decker's boss in Blade Runner): "you've done a man's job"!


----------



## shrike2222 (Nov 27, 2013)

It is so AMAZING JOB!!


----------



## MykeS (Nov 28, 2013)

Nicely done! Those trit accents look awesome. Thanks so much for posting up the photos. Great inspiration and great ideas to try.


----------



## KDM (Dec 1, 2013)

Those lights are truly bad ***! It's one thing to buy a unique custom light, but it must be really gratifying to create it yourself. Big pat on the back, awesome work!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the words of encouragement!:wave:

Modifying existing lights is and has been a LOT of fun over the years but there is another level of enjoyment to be had from turning an idea into a functioning device.

I'm very much looking forward to making many more lights.


----------



## criollo (Dec 2, 2013)

Tim, 

These are simply beautiful !! :thumbsup:

Keep up the good work . :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Dec 10, 2013)

Fantastic concept and execution. Both lights are works of art.
This exceptional work should be preserved as a sticky thread here.


----------



## Bucket (Dec 10, 2013)

I am inspired by your work! It is also a crap ton of work. How many hours do you estimate for the whole thing?

I have the same lathe (PM1127) by the looks of it and like it. How do you like yours? 

Buck


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks!:wave: I'm very grateful for such nice feedback from you all.

Bucket,
I'd estimate about 18 hours maybe..:thinking: If I actually had some type of plan it would have been quicker but, I just started working with the notion that I'd have a flashlight when done.
You also have a good eye with regards to the lathe. The 1127vf-lb has been nice however, theres been a few times already where I was unable to take on a job due to size constraints...(also applies to my milling machine):ironic:
I also got rid of those rediculous tin-can cabinet stands and made a nice one from 2X3 and 1.5x1.5 with a 1/2" plate steel top. 
The new stand also has adjustable feet with an area for a heavy-duty drawer and a bottom shelf for 5 gallon buckets of swarf.
While waiting for the delayed shipping of my precision matthews, I found a china 9X18 lathe on craigslist locally for a decent price and picked that up to hold me over. 
The jaw closes smaller, holding the sometimes tiny bar stock I need to use and also give me another machine when the other is set up with another part. I also made a nice stand for that one from some scrap I had sitting around for the last 10+ years.
Unfortunately the EX10 host is sitting empty since the light I bought over in the marketplace seems to be MIA...:shakehead. The only thing left to do is thread the head for a bezel ring.


















Here's the stands I made for the lathes. It's a damn pitty what came with the 1127....but all better now.:thumbsup:
The 9x18 stand was made from an old roll around cart made to hold every part to assemble a corvette engine. I just cut it up and tig welded it how I wanted it. The drawer fronts are from the sides of a teller window and held bullet proof grass in it. The stainless top was from the same teller window and has the "pass-through" for exchanging money/goods, which works great to collect the swarf and chips.
This coming years goal is to get a real mill so I have a larger working area and more power.


----------



## Bucket (Dec 10, 2013)

I decided against the PM lathe stand, going without it from the start (and saving $200.00 if I recall). I put it on a wooden cabinet, but jumped through some hoops with 1.5" square tube and 5/8 plate on top of it in addition to a lot of extra wood bracing underneath to get it where I am comfortable with it. A full metal stand is in the future, but what I have done already made a huge difference. That special hiss when it cuts chatter free is my kind of music. I also put the KBMG controller in mine and highly recommend it. http://www.galco.com/buy/KB-Electronics/KBMG-212D?source=AdWords&gclid=CK-608b9prsCFQ7xOgodpUcAEQ There is an excellent How-To pdf on the Yahoo group bluemachining in the files tab.

I'm in the same boat with the mill. I bought a Grizzly G0704. Now I wish I'd paid for something much bigger/heavier/more powerful.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh jeez! I wish I would've known not getting the stands was an option to save money! 
Theres too many freed up cabinets sitting bare in my shop that one of them would have worked as a temporary solution.:shakehead
Sounds like what you have is much better than what was offered from the factory anyway.
I too have read about that controler a little bit when I first got my lathe. 
How do you like it over the factory option?

The mill I have is the same as the grizzle G0728 (6x28) ....all parts are interchangable.
I bought it used from my old neighbor and stripped it down last summer for a complete cleaning/lube and fresh white paint job (all my machines have had the same treatment)

It's been a good learning tool but, I totally get why everyone says to buy the biggest machine you can afford.

Theres a beautiful bridgeport somewhat close by that's in amazing condition but still $6500 is a lot of money to drop.


----------



## Bucket (Dec 10, 2013)

g0728 is nicer than what I bought, but is still pretty small. I'm thinking whatever I get next will have to be double the weight and power at a minimum.

I really like the controller a lot over the stock one. It provides more torque and being able to start and stop the lathe with the F/O/R switch is so much nicer than fighting with that stupid emergency stop flap all of the time. Regenerate to stop is pretty cool too.

Here's a quick video that I made of the install. Skip to about 7:30 if you don't want to see the more mundane stuff.


----------



## MRsDNF (Mar 11, 2014)

What an orsm light DaFABRICATA. The machine work and effort on this light is to be commended. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Simon96 (Dec 27, 2016)

°°°°°


----------



## Simon96 (Dec 27, 2016)

Is the milling machine yours, or did you borrow/rent it? I want to make my own lights but it's hard to find a milling machine in the Philippines. Nice work though:thumbsup:


----------



## vestureofblood (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow man, I really like the way the millwork looks on those. Especially on the shorter one of the two. Thanks for showing how it was done too.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Jan 9, 2017)

vestureofblood said:


> Wow man, I really like the way the millwork looks on those. Especially on the shorter one of the two. Thanks for showing how it was done too.


As nice as it is, Tim has only gotten better since these.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 14, 2017)

I appreciate all the kind words! 
The machines are mine and I work in my small one man shop. All work is done on manual machines. No CNC. 
I have some wild ideas that I'll be trying this year and will try to post here more often.

Here's a few lights I made several months back. Both triples. The smaller is a triple mule.


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 14, 2017)

DaFABRICATA said:


> I appreciate all the kind words!
> The machines are mine and I work in my small one man shop. All work is done on manual machines. No CNC.
> I have some wild ideas that I'll be trying this year and will try to post here more often.
> 
> Here's a few lights I made several months back. Both triples. The smaller is a triple mule.


I'll take it. 😆 I posted in another thread that really is amazing work. Keep those pics coming.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 14, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> I'll take it.  I posted in another thread that really is amazing work. Keep those pics coming.



Thank you, Offgridled! :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 15, 2017)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Thank you, Offgridled! :thumbsup:


My pleasure you have real skills.


----------

